# مصرع 11 واصابة 30 في حادث اتوبيس بمصر  الاتنين  12/8/2008



## pop201 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

القاهرة (رويترز) - قالت مصادر الشرطة المصرية إن 11 مسيحيا مصريا قتلوا وجرح 30 لدى انقلاب حافلتهم يوم الاثنين خلال رحلة تنظمها الكنيسة.

وذكرت مصادر الشرطة ان الحافلة كانت في طريقها من المنيا الى مدينة الاسكندرية الساحلية وان الحادث وقع على بعد نحو 30 كيلومترا جنوب غربي العاصمة القاهرة.


----------



## pop201 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

اكيد دية كانت رحلة للاديرة ربنا يرحمهم وياريت اللي يعرف عن الاتوبيس دة اي اخبر يبلغنا وانا لو وصلتني حاجة هبلغكم


----------



## بنت الفادى (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مع ان الحادث كان فى مصر
ولا حد سمع عنه حاجه
ربنا يرحمنا
شكرا ليك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسي علي الخبر


وربنا يرحمهم ويشفي المصابين​*


----------



## pop201 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

اخر اخبار حدثة كنيسة الانجلية الثانية بالمنيا اثنا ذهبهم الي مدينة الاسكندرية في رحلة تابعة للكنيسة ارتفاع عدد الضحايا الي 15 مسيحي


----------



## sameh7610 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*الرب معاهم​*


----------



## جيلان (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*عايزة اتطمن على بتوع المنتدى الى من المنيا يا رب ميكنش حد فيهم بتصل بالموبايل محدش بيرد هتجنن انا*


----------



## SALVATION (8 ديسمبر 2008)

_نسال يسوع ان يعطى لاهالى الضحاية العزاء
ابقى طمنينا يا جيلان
خبر محزن​_


----------



## zezza (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يرحمهم و يصبر اهلهم 
بس انا ماسمعتش اى حاجة النهاردة فى الاخبار علشان كله ملهى بالعيد 
ربنا يستر على باقى اللى كانوا راكبيين


----------



## pop201 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

بجد خبر حزين جدآ والبلد عندنا كلها حزينة جدآ لاني اعرف اسر كاملة اتوفت كلها وليا اصحاب ماتوا فالحدثة دية وكل اللي يعرف حد او ميعرفش بيعزي وبأذن المسيح لو قدرت بكرة اجبلكم قائمة با اسماء المتوفين في الحادث


----------



## pop201 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

هذة بعض اسماء المتوفين اثار الحادث الاليم 

مايكل موريس وابنة بسام مايكل موريس  وزوجت الاخ مايكل موريس  لسه متوفية 

نانسي خليل

شاهر عدلي  

لارا رضا   

والباقية غدآ للتاكد من الاسماء بالكامل لاني معايا اسمائم بس فردية وربنا يرحمهم ويصبر كل اهالي الضحايا ودية علامات بمجياء الرب قريب الكل لازم ياخد بالة ياجماعة وياريت نصلي للناس اللي فالمستشفي عشان الحالات حرجة بجد


----------



## جيلان (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يصبر اهلهم
انجى ادتنى الليك ده فيه الاسامى

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=55380


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يرحمهم الى توفوا 
ويرجع المصابين لاهلهم ويشفيهم​


----------



## pop201 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرآ يا جيلان وانا عارف معظم اللي توفوا بس مرضتش احط اسماء غير لما اتاكد وربنا يعزي اهلهم ويصبرهم  ولتكن مشيئة الرب وربنا يحافظ علي الناس اللي فالمستشفي


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*الاسماء سليمة زيادة عن اربعة لسة متوفينن حالا 

بس مش اعرف الاسماء ​*


----------



## ابنه الملك (9 ديسمبر 2008)

للاسف وكلى حزن للخبر اتنقل 14 لحد دلوقتى


----------



## pop201 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

يلهوي اربعة تاني يارب يسوع ارحمهم واللمس ايداك علي اللي بيتألموا


----------

